# Santa Starbuck's Christmas Thread



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ho Ho Ho!! Merry Christmas to Everyone!!!










Santa has given me a list of good boys and girls here on Puff.com and has asked that I give these good boys and girls some much deserved presents!! Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas Santa says!! This is my favorite time of the year as nothing brings more joy to me than making people smile!! Ho Ho Ho!! Merry Christmas to all the good boys and girls here at Puff.com!!!

Santa has made a special stop at the post office today and has asked the good folks at USPS to make sure the good boys and girls receive their much deserved presents!! Santa says this is the first wave of presents with many more to come!! Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas!!

USPS Present Number 1

USPS Present Number 2

USPS Present Number 3

USPS Present Number 4

USPS Present Number 5

Remember boys and girls, stay tuned for more presents as there are plenty for everyone!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Snata Starbuck's Christmas Thread*

HO HO HO CHit. LOL Christmas Destruction


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Snata Starbuck's Christmas Thread*

So much destruction happening this week!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Snata Starbuck's Christmas Thread*

Dude, you are nice guy. Puff is definitely lucky to have you. You've been nothing but generous since you've been here. Awesome Job!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Snata Starbuck's Christmas Thread*



johnmoss said:


> Dude, you are nice guy. Puff is definitely lucky to have you. You've been nothing but generous since you've been here. Awesome Job!


 +1
Jeez, neverending kindness on Puff. I'm glad I found this forum, so many other forums are filled with snobs and attitudes. 
Way to go Starbuck!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Snata Starbuck's Christmas Thread*

ray: Oh lord, I've behaved. I promise. But my friends on puff haven't. Make them suffer. Thank you.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Snata Starbuck's Christmas Thread*

Amazing generosity Starbuck, definitely will make people happy before Christmas :thumb:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Puff.com, keeping the USPS solvent in the face of a recession!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Very cool David. Make 'em pay!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. Nice job by a fine BOTL!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Way to go David! I mean Santa!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

David is on the warpath!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha wow guys, thank you all so much for the kind words. Puff has treated me so well this year since signing up, so it's only fair I give back as well. I've learned so much over the last six months and it's all because of the awesome people we have on this forum. This is my favorite time of the year as I just love Christmas and making people happy. I managed, I mean Santa managed to get five presents wrapped up today. I'm hoping to do the second wave of five more tomorrow night. However tomorrow night I am attending a Fuente event, which I hope to meet up with Charlie (swingerofbitches). Then believe it or not, I have a video conference meeting from 12:30am till 4am Wednesday morning/night, however you look at it, with managers from Qatar who are eight hours ahead of me. Wednesday evening I should be back on track and I'll have time to do a third wave!

Stay tuned gents...this thread is only going to get better as the weeks goes on and this round of bombings may be one for the records books. Guess you'll have to stay tuned to watch and see! Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Have fun @ PS with Charlie without me haha. I've been speaking with Charlie over the past week (who helped me pick out some amazing smokes for my first trip to Party Source) and we decided we're going to have a mini herf sometime down at the Beer Cellar when we have time. He also tried to persuade me into coming on Tues, but being stuck at work in Blue Ash until 7 results in me not being able to make it.

Have a good time tomorrow David, you deserve it :thumb:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Fuente Event! Take some pics if you can. That would be darn cool to see and get some sleep!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

WWWWHHHHHHAT????:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


Everyone is going bomb crazy!!!


:evil::evil::evil::evil: I like me this kinda crazy!!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, too freaking awesome Starbuck! Man I love seeing this stuff going on, you crazy guys on here are making this one heck of a damn Christmas! Way to force a guy to be in the holiday spirit!!! Damn I love this place! lol


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Santa has given me a list of good boys and girls here on Puff.com and has asked that I give these good boys and girls some much deserved presents!!


Whew! I'm safe! 

This should be fun to watch!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice David!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Way to go Starbuck!!! hit'em hard!!!!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome man!! Christmas is about giving, not destroying!! lol. Great stuff bro! 

:tape:

:behindsofa:


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

This forum is "blowing up" pun intended this week!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Will anyone be left on Puff! Can't wait to see these things land!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ho Ho Ho!! Merry Christmas everyone. Thank you to all for the kind words the last few days. Santa enjoys putting these gifts together for all the good boys and girls. Santa had a little issue today as one good boy is being naughty for not having his address listed in his profile. So there is a slight delay with the 10th package from Santa in the second wave of gifts. Now boys and girls how is Santa supposed to know where to deliver your gifts if I do not have an address? This is important for PIF's, MAW's, and even Bombs!! Santa forgives all so be sure to check your profile and see there is an address listed for you. Ho Ho Ho!! Merry Christmas Puff members!!










Santa's second wave of Christmas presents for good boys and girls!!

USPS Present Number 6

USPS Present Number 7

USPS Present Number 8

USPS Present Number 9

Stay tuned boys and girls as there will be yet another wave of presents from Santa!! Ho Ho Ho!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Will anyone be left on Puff! Can't wait to see these things land!


Rudolph has told me one present was out for delivery today while the others were still on the USPS sleigh en-route to their kids new home!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Santa Starbuck yup are too kind! People get ready for destruction!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, the holiday spirit of giving is truly awesome. Unbelievable around here!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Well it would seem that I'm Santa Starbuck's first victim!!!

(Would have posted a pic but my camera phone is acting funny *puzzled*)

LFD Airbender Chisel
LGD Cubano 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Bolivar Belicoso Finaos

And as if all of that wasn't enough ... he hit me with an Opus X Lost City Lancero last night at our local B&M's year-end event!!! 

I'm in shock ... super generous! Words fail ... 

To everyone else out there ... just pray to whatever God you believe in that Santa Starbuck didn't pick you too!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Starbuck, A+ man right here. Your generosity is tremendous, Merry Christmas David :thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Enjoy that Airbender, it's a great smoke!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! What a great start to the Santa Starbucks christmas bombs!!! Those are some fine cigars Charlie. Nice Job David(I'm sure I'll be repeating this a bunch of times over the next week or so)


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Well it would seem that I'm Santa Starbuck's first victim!!!
> 
> (Would have posted a pic but my camera phone is acting funny *puzzled*)
> 
> ...


And an excellent first victim! Ho Ho Ho!! It was a tall task to talk you off buying the Lost City stick last night. Good thing I was in line before you so I could buy it and then give it to you before you went up to the table and bought it yourself. I knew how much you liked the Airbender, Litto Gomez, and the VSG from our previous discussions. Oh and the Bolivar Belicoso is a 2008 stick, it has a little age on, so smoke it when you are ready.

Merry Christmas my friend and I hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

nicely done david!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

You and Ron have crippled the USPS! I love it!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

This is awesome! Really great of you David... er... Santa! I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally got a pic working ...










The mailman smashed the frick out of the Bolivar. :mad2: It's split dang near 3/4 the length of the cigar up the backside and the foot was super smashed up too. :mad2: Gotta love USPS. :tsk:

:beerchug: to Starbuck again ... one generous bastage!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Finally got a pic working ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Are you serious? My local post office is about to get blown to bits. After the delay shipping my secret santa gift cause I was under one pound, now they are destroying my gifts? Unbelievable. I even took a Sharpie on the outside of the package stating "FRAGILE"! I guess they don't know what that means. Man the cigars were in five finger baggies and then the baggie was wrapped with bubble wrap too! I assume everything else was ok?

Charlie I apologize, I'll take care of ya next time we meet up for a smoke.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah ... that's the post office for you though. You marked the heck out of the package saying "Fragile". 
I've got half a mind to see how that Bolivar works as pipe tobacco. 

Take care of me next time??? You just gave me a ton of great cigars!!! 
Can't say thank you enough ... but I'm going to try to figure out a way to pay you back!!! *sneaky laugh*


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Yeah ... that's the post office for you though. You marked the heck out of the package saying "Fragile".
> I've got half a mind to see how that Bolivar works as pipe tobacco.
> 
> Take care of me next time??? You just gave me a ton of great cigars!!!
> Can't say thank you enough ... but I'm going to try to figure out a way to pay you back!!! *sneaky laugh*


LOL. I'm guessing the USPS guys can't read, cause it was pretty obvious not to destroy the packages during transit. That pisses me off cause that Bolivar was a $12 cigar and it was an 08 with a little age. Too bad it wasn't the Unholy Cocktail instead. Don't worry, I'll get the bastages at USPS back somehow. Let's see how well those little USPS trucks run with slashed tires...boooo hahaha! LOL.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

The thread title said something about "Santa" but I don't remember posting in here. Must be all the Ny-Quil I have been taking...


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I got a surprise Starbuck Santa present in the mail yesterday. David I appreciate your kindness and generosity my friend. This is my first holiday season being a part of this OUTSTANDING COMMUNITY and you my friend are a definition of "Giving". The Holiday season so far has been a BLAST here in this community. Its BOTL like David and many others that make me log in daily!!!!! Now without further ado lets give some credit to this Great BOTL.........

Cigars for me and Chocolate for the wife. (Class A move right there)










A very thoughtful note from Starbuck Santa










And on to the smokes......










1. A. Fuente Work of Art Maduro (Love the dark stuff)
2.Padilla Habano (Tasty)
3.Partagas Mille Fleurs (AWESOME)










1. Cain F (love it)
2. Diesel (Oh Yeah)

David Thank You and a Very Merry Christmas to you and your family. May your New Year be full and happy!!!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Very Nice of you David--*


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

'tis better to give than receive, very classy Santa Starbuck, makes me proud to be a member of this forum


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Another deserving member! Great hit again David!!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

David, thank you for the great sticks and the chocolate for my woman. The Trinidad looks very tasty. I was bombed my first BTL not too long ago, but noticed a beetle hole so I had to chuck it. Very happy to receive another to try.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

ckay said:


> David, thank you for the great sticks and the chocolate for my woman. The Trinidad looks very tasty. I was bombed my first BTL not too long ago, but noticed a beetle hole so I had to chuck it. Very happy to receive another to try.


Very very nice. Great hit.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Those are some nice sticks, well deserved!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

A lot of really great sticks floating around out there! I mean this is warfare with all of the bombs being dropped! I can't wait to drop a couple myself! Although...it'll be a little more like Christmas in July haha!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ho Ho Ho!! Merry Christmas boys and girls of Puff. I see a few good boys and girls have received their presents from Santa and the pictures make me happy!! According to my reindeer boys a few more packages will be delivered today in hopes of making more boys and girls happy. Santa was very busy over the weekend, however Santa has loaded his sleigh and dropped off more presents for his friends at USPS to deliver to all the good boys and girls of Puff. Ho Ho Ho!! Merry Christmas!!!

USPS Present Number 10

USPS Present Number 11

USPS Present Number 12

USPS Present Number 13

Santa has a few more presents to deliver this week, however he is having some issues with address. Santa hopes to have these soon so the good boys and girls can receive their gifts before Christmas. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Starbuck my good man. You are officially out of control. LOL
Great stuff. and great pic!!!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

My oh my. Definitely awesome.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Ho ho hooo my god, duck and cover!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Gotta love knee boots!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Not even Santa is safe.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Not even Santa is safe.


Which is exactly as it should be ...


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Starbuck said:


>


Fvck that old fat man. I want my presents delivered by her!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

damn.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

David is going crazy!!! Good crazy....:hail:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

marked said:


> Fvck that old fat man. I want my presents delivered by her!


LMAO....Don't we all? Yeah I came across her today and she said she would be happy to be our Miss Puff Clause.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

drools on keyboard....


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Santa David is dishing out some crazy nice sticks!!! WTG man!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

deep said:


> Santa David is dishing out some crazy nice sticks!!! WTG man!!


Thanks Joe. Indeed my favorite time of the year and just love making people smile for the holidays.

All packages have landed except for one, which is scheduled to be delivered today. Weird cause I shipped two packages to the same city at the same time and one was delivered yesterday, and the other will be delivered today.

Yesterday's presents will start arriving on Thursday and Friday, just in time for Christmas!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow.:hail:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Santa has gone mad!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Just got a great Christmas gift from David!!! I'm* lost *of words!

Thanks a ton man, really great sticks!!!

Diesel UHC
H Upmann Mag 46
Opus X *Lost* City
Trinidad
RA










Time to hide my friend!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Just got a great Christmas gift from David!!! I'm* lost *of words!
> 
> Thanks a ton man, really great sticks!!!
> 
> ...


Haha reinforcements have been added to the house...lol. More than deserved the sticks my friend. One of the best brothers of the leaf I know out there. Enjoy the sticks man and have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

David you are a good man brother!!!!!! I log in everyday just because of guys like you in this community!!!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS and Happy New Year to you and your family!!!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn. How did I miss this? I have had too much of a life lately and have not been on puff much. But this is crazy! You planningon bombing every puff member or what? Lol our insane! And im not seeing junk eather. Bolivar, lost city, unholy cocktail, RASS, etc.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmm Chocolate!!! WTG David ehem Santa!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:tu :tu 

that's awesome! if I had more than 2 thumbs I'd keep going Starbuck. People never cease to amaze me around me. So glad I stumbled across this site. The knowledge, help, kindness, and everything I see & the knowledge I obtain here reminds me that there's still decent and good people out there.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Robert, Blake, Paul, and Steven, and everyone else who has posted in this thread, thank you all for your kinds words, RG bumps, thoughts, and etc. Christmas without a doubt is the best time of the year for me. To me, now that I am older, it's so much more fun to make others smile and happy for the holidays. Sure it's nice when your younger to receive presents, but now the enjoyment of the holidays for me is the giving and not receiving. I get so much enjoyment in helping the less fortunate kids in our community this time of the year. Whether it be clothes, toys, or everyday things they need, it's all about making them smile and feel special in that one shinning moment during the holidays. Granted this will be my first Christmas with our child and daughter who was born in April, who already has more toys and things she needs. It's about giving and helping those in need when you can. I just couldn't begin to imagine not being able to buy one toy for my son or daughter on their first Christmas, yet my daughter has already received a ton of toys from the family for Christmas. I'm truly blessed to be in the position I am and to be able to do what I can when I can. I feel it's only fair to spread the joy and excitement during this time of the year.

It's nice to be able to do what I can for fellow members here on Puff who have shown me their kindness, gratitude, and make me believe there are still good people in this world. If I could bomb every member here at Puff, believe me I would do it in a heartbeat. One member told me months ago before I joined, it's something about the brothers of the leaf. No matter who you meet or where, it always seems they are some of the most classiest and most giving people in the world. Those words are so true based on what I've seen here at Puff over the last several months. The kindness and generosity I've seen is just amazing to say the least. I am proud to be amongst some of the best people in the cigar world here at Puff.

Aight, enough of the sentimental stuff right? Back to the presents Santa! Looks my good people at USPS has kicked it into high gear and more presents will be arriving early. Whooo hoooo!! Three are scheduled to be delivered today, just in time for a holiday smoke!!! Oh Santa can't wait to make more kids HAPPY!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Robert, Blake, Paul, and Steven, and everyone else who has posted in this thread, thank you all for your kinds words, RG bumps, thoughts, and etc. Christmas without a doubt is the best time of the year for me. To me, now that I am older, it's so much more fun to make others smile and happy for the holidays. Sure it's nice when your younger to receive presents, but now the enjoyment of the holidays for me is the giving and not receiving. I get so much enjoyment in helping the less fortunate kids in our community this time of the year. Whether it be clothes, toys, or everyday things they need, it's all about making them smile and feel special in that one shinning moment during the holidays. Granted this will be my first Christmas with our child and daughter who was born in April, who already has more toys and things she needs. It's about giving and helping those in need when you can. I just couldn't begin to imagine not being able to buy one toy for my son or daughter on their first Christmas, yet my daughter has already received a ton of toys from the family for Christmas. I'm truly blessed to be in the position I am and to be able to do what I can when I can. I feel it's only fair to spread the joy and excitement during this time of the year.
> 
> It's nice to be able to do what I can for fellow members here on Puff who have shown me their kindness, gratitude, and make me believe there are still good people in this world. If I could bomb every member here at Puff, believe me I would do it in a heartbeat. One member told me months ago before I joined, it's something about the brothers of the leaf. No matter who you meet or where, it always seems they are some of the most classiest and most giving people in the world. Those words are so true based on what I've seen here at Puff over the last several months. The kindness and generosity I've seen is just amazing to say the least. I am proud to be amongst some of the best people in the cigar world here at Puff.
> 
> Aight, enough of the sentimental stuff right? Back to the presents Santa! Looks my good people at USPS has kicked it into high gear and more presents will be arriving early. Whooo hoooo!! Three are scheduled to be delivered today, just in time for a holiday smoke!!! Oh Santa can't wait to make more kids HAPPY!!!


Loving it Starbuck! I really enjoyed reading your words above here. They are full of what everyone should do in their daily lives. Not to toot my own horn or anything, but I too am now receiving more enjoyment out of giving than receiving. Not that I don't greatly appreciate a gift given but I love to make others happy as well.

Of course, back to the smokes! I can't wait to see some pictures of things going nuts today!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya, David is one great BOTL!!! What he wrote is exactly what Christmas should be about. Cant wait to see the other packages!!


:behindsofa:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Well, apparently number 13 was my (un)lucky number this year:banana: I came home to find the mailbox across the street and a manila envelope lying on the ground:hmm:. After it was defused by the bomb squad I saw it was from Starbuck (David).Well David has a good memory of his first days here on Puff (when I sniped him with a noob bomb) and kindly retaliated with a wonderful holiday bomb!








A wonderfully nice note and a candy bar for my sweety!








Some delicious sticks for me!
Rocky Vintage 1999 Conny (new)
Trini (new)
WOAM (luv em)
H.Up Mag 46 (Luv em)
Diesel UC (Luv em)

David, Thank you so very much for the holiday cheer! You my friend are an asset to Puff and a great BOTL.:rockon: Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year to you and your family. Let's hope next year is better than this one! (And this year wasn't that bad)


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Robert, Blake, Paul, and Steven, and everyone else who has posted in this thread, thank you all for your kinds words, RG bumps, thoughts, and etc. Christmas without a doubt is the best time of the year for me. To me, now that I am older, it's so much more fun to make others smile and happy for the holidays. Sure it's nice when your younger to receive presents, but now the enjoyment of the holidays for me is the giving and not receiving. I get so much enjoyment in helping the less fortunate kids in our community this time of the year. Whether it be clothes, toys, or everyday things they need, it's all about making them smile and feel special in that one shinning moment during the holidays. Granted this will be my first Christmas with our child and daughter who was born in April, who already has more toys and things she needs. It's about giving and helping those in need when you can. I just couldn't begin to imagine not being able to buy one toy for my son or daughter on their first Christmas, yet my daughter has already received a ton of toys from the family for Christmas. I'm truly blessed to be in the position I am and to be able to do what I can when I can. I feel it's only fair to spread the joy and excitement during this time of the year.
> 
> It's nice to be able to do what I can for fellow members here on Puff who have shown me their kindness, gratitude, and make me believe there are still good people in this world. If I could bomb every member here at Puff, believe me I would do it in a heartbeat. One member told me months ago before I joined, it's something about the brothers of the leaf. No matter who you meet or where, it always seems they are some of the most classiest and most giving people in the world. Those words are so true based on what I've seen here at Puff over the last several months. The kindness and generosity I've seen is just amazing to say the least. I am proud to be amongst some of the best people in the cigar world here at Puff.
> 
> Aight, enough of the sentimental stuff right? Back to the presents Santa! Looks my good people at USPS has kicked it into high gear and more presents will be arriving early. Whooo hoooo!! Three are scheduled to be delivered today, just in time for a holiday smoke!!! Oh Santa can't wait to make more kids HAPPY!!!


You're really a class act, great post.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

This is great thread! I like that you posted links that we can click on and track the packages with usps:high5:!!! I am having so much fun checking it everyday seeing what is landing where!!ound:

Great Job and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> This is great thread! I like that you posted links that we can click on and track the packages with usps:high5:!!! I am having so much fun checking it everyday seeing what is landing where!!ound:
> 
> Great Job and Merry Christmas!


That's no fun Joe! I go to the highest elevation nearby and use my binoculars to find the smoke billowing from those structures formerly known as homes....:bounce:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> That's no fun Joe! I go to the highest elevation nearby and use my binoculars to find the smoke billowing from those structures formerly known as homes....:bounce:


Great, then you can tell me where #12 is!! I only get that it is in a sort facility for the last couple days, surly your binoculars can do better then that!:tongue1:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Santa Starbuck you are the best!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

deep said:


> Great, then you can tell me where #12 is!! I only get that it is in a sort facility for the last couple days, surly your binoculars can do better then that!:tongue1:


LOL. You guys are killing me. I know EXACTLY where #12 is and where it's headed! And Santa's got confirmation of the addresses he's needed to launch additional presents!! Although they may be a bit delayed due to the holidays approaching, but they should arrive in time for the New Year!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. You guys are killing me. I know EXACTLY where #12 is and where it's headed! And Santa's got confirmation of the addresses he's needed to launch additional presents!! Although they may be a bit delayed due to the holidays approaching, but they should arrive in time for the New Year!


:faint: OH NO...Now Santa is going on a New Year bender!!!...new slogan for 2011...Don't F&#k with Starbuck! LOL!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

deep said:


> :faint: OH NO...Now Santa is going on a New Year bender!!!...new slogan for 2011...Don't F&#k with Starbuck!


:drinking:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

deep said:


> :faint: *OH NO...Now Santa is going on a New Year bender!!!...new slogan for 2011...Don't F&#k with Starbuck! LOL!!!*


*
Funny---I was just thinking the same thing--- *Like David said in his post it's great to see the members get excited and to most of all spread the cheer around. You are truly awesome for doing this and I speak for everyone here in Wishing you and Your Family a Festive Holiday Season and a Happy New Year also. :grouphug:

*Great Job David!!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> David you are a good man brother!!!!!! I log in everyday just because of guys like you in this community!!!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS and Happy New Year to you and your family!!!!!


+1 You are a great BOTL David and a great friend one of the many good people that make up this forum!



gibson_es said:


> Damn. How did I miss this? I have had too much of a life lately and have not been on puff much. But this is crazy! You planningon bombing every puff member or what? Lol our insane! And im not seeing junk eather. Bolivar, lost city, unholy cocktail, RASS, etc.


I don't know how i missed this thread either. As i was bombed by David early on. He is a great BOTL a kind respectful individual, if i had known i would have posted the pictures here instead of the separate thread i had started.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

David decided to destroy me while I was gone for Christmas. We got home a couple days ago and found a nice packages of cigars and chocolate for my wife. I would have taken a picture of the chocolate, but unfortunately it's already consumed. She likes her chocolate.

When I opened the package, my wife said (and I quote)," You need to trade with that guy more often." So thank you David. You put the cherry on top of a great holiday season with a fantastic selection of cigars.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

way to keep the spirit alive!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> David decided to destroy me while I was gone for Christmas. We got home a couple days ago and found a nice packages of cigars and chocolate for my wife. I would have taken a picture of the chocolate, but unfortunately it's already consumed. She likes her chocolate.
> 
> When I opened the package, my wife said (and I quote)," You need to trade with that guy more often." So thank you David. You put the cherry on top of a great holiday season with a fantastic selection of cigars.


Haha it seems the candy is always the first to go no matter what. I'm glad the cigars arrived safely. I was a little worried after a couple of days, which is why I had to drop the hint in the NFL wager thread...lol.

Enjoy the sticks my friend and I hope you and your wife had a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Funny how you worked this David--Sweeten up the wife's , significant others and the like with your chocolate surprise--I like the way you think!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha thanks Paul...just tried to make it fun for the whole family.

Also posting this here in case it's overlooked in the General Discussion forum.

I also know PunchMan6 has received his cigars and candy as well. He has been busy and does not post much, but did send me a PM to thank me and let me know he received them as well.

Mods or anyone that know him personally, is he doing ok? I know he hasn't been online for several days, but wanted to make sure he was alright. Habanolover was one of the chosen victims on my Christmas bombing runs. I just wanted to make sure he received the sticks ok. I know he may be out for vacation or just busy, but hope the gift arrived safely.

In fact I've got a couple more to send out, had to wait a few days, or well weeks for address verification. So if anyone talks to him, can you just ask if he received the cigars? If so great and hope he is doing well!

Oh I had no idea where to post this message, so thought this was the best place. Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I heard from him a few times over the past couple of months. He was in a bad car wreck. Thank God he is doing just fine was finishing up his re- hab last we spoke. Probably just catching up on lost time is all.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I heard from him a few times over the past couple of months. He was in a bad car wreck. Thank God he is doing just fine was finishing up his re- hab last we spoke. Probably just catching up on lost time is all.


Wait he had a motorcycle wreck and a car wreck? Or we thinking the same? I knew he had a bad wreck, which is a big reason why I sent him the Christmas gift. Didn't seem normal for him to be offline so much, but agree if has been hurt pretty bad I am sure normal life is busy. Tony if you talk to him again soon, would you be so kind to ask if he received the cigars ok? I just don't want them to be lost or stuck in the mail cause if they are I'll take a beating out on the USPS for losing the sticks I sent. If he didn't get them, I want to make it right as he deserves them.

Glad to hear he is doing well...thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

A late Merry Christmas present. However it took me a couple of weeks to confirm the address of this victim, but when I did finally get the address, the holidays were here and I was very busy. Although it did work out well cause I added a few extra special treats for this victim that came in last week. And of course this fellow Puff member and brother of the leaf more than deserves these special sticks.

USPS Present Number 15


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

And the carnage continues.....

By the way David, did you get your wifes permission before posting her picture on the Internet?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeff3C said:


> And the carnage continues.....
> 
> By the way David, did you get your wifes permission before posting her picture on the Internet?


LOL. No that is her twin sister. My wife has blonde hair and her sister has dark hair. I'm not allowed to post the picture of them together. That one is for me they said...lol.

Although my wife's picture is in my profile!

:bounce:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Starbuck said:


>


DIBS.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I love how her socks replicate a chimney...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I love how her socks replicate a chimney...


I'd kind of rather the panties replicate a chimney. Mr Clause here wants to go down the panties not her socks. :tu


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I'd kind of rather the panties replicate a chimney. Mr Clause here wants to go down the panties not her socks. :tu


eace::rofl::rofl::rofl::bitchslap:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LMAO. You guys are killing me on the comments to my wife's sister. Maybe we should have a Herf and I'll bring her along for you guys to meet her?

:madgrin:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Bring her along? heck ... next herf is @ David's place!!!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I love how her socks replicate a chimney...


you were actually looking at her socks?


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

dave your too much thanks,your package just came yesterday,it made my day im having $hitty couple of weeks


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> dave your too much thanks,your package just came yesterday,it made my day im having $hitty couple of weeks


My what on earth are you talking about? Oh you must mean Santa Starbuck?

:loco::loco:

Well Lenny, really, it's nothing compared to what you did for me. What you did was just unreal and I'm still in shock of the damage. I'm sorry it took so long for you to receive it, but as I said in my note, you were actually my first target. I had put it all together, included the card, and then I went to print up the postage and couldn't find your address. So I was like SHIT! LOL.

Now you know why Dylan sent you the PM to get your address. I surely didn't want to do it cause it was a dead giveaway. I can only hope you enjoy the cigars and hopefully you gave the candy to your wonderful wife. But if you decided to keep it, well fine by me. Sorry for the rough couple of weeks and hope things get better for you. So this weekend sit back and enjoy one of the fine cigars my friend as you surely deserve it!

:drinking::smoke::drinking:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys...someone sent me a PM the other day asking if I knew what year a cigar was that I had sent to them. Below is a list of the cigars you received as well as the year/age on the cigar. I know some guys like to have detailed info, so I kept track of who got what and what year the cigar was. If anyone needs anything else, shoot me a PM.

*AJ Fernandez Fan* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 07 Cain F, 06 Rocky Patel The Edge, 08 AF WOAM, 10 Partagas Short

*Bigtoro* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 08 Bolivar Royal Coronas, 08 Trinidad Reyes, 09 RASS, 07 Opus X #5

*Ckay* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 10 Partagas Short, 08 AF Between the Line, 08 Trinidad Reyes

*Ekengland07* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 08 AF WOAM, 09 H Upmann Magnum 46, 08 Bolivar Royal Coronas, 10 Partagas Short

*EricF* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 08 Trinidad Reyes, 09 H Upmann Magnum 46, 08 AF WOAM, RP Vintage 1999

*Habanolover* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 08 AF Between the Lines, 09 RASS, 08 Trinidad Coloniales, 07 Opus X Robusto

*Herf N Turf* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 09 RASS, 08 Trinidad Reyes, 08 Bolivar Royal Coronas, 09 Opus X Perfection X

*Jeff3C* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 10 Partagas Short, CAO Brazilia, 5 Vegas Miami, RP Vintage 1990

*Punchman6* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 08 AF WOAM, 09 RASS, 08 Trinidad Reyes, 08 Bolivar Royal Coronas

*Smelvis* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 08 AF WOAM, 10 Partagas Short, 08 Belicosos Finos, 08 Opus X Petite Lancero

*Swingerofbirches* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 10 LFD Airbender,10 VSG Enhancement, 10 Litto Gomez Diez, 08 Belicosos Finos, 10 Lost City Lancero

*Team Fuente* - Classified

*TonyBrooklyn* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 08 Bolivar Royal Coronas, 08 Belicosos Finos, 10 Partagas Short, 09 RASS

*Zeebra* - Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 09 Magnum 46, 09 RASS, 09 Opus Lost City Toro, 08 Trinidad Coloniales


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


>


Just felt like bumping this pic ... LOL    
Posting this was the best thing David did in this whole thread ... and that's saying a LOT. 
Wonder if there are more pics in this series ...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm.....

Too bad there isn't a Christmas during the middle of the year. But! Never too early to start planning for Santa Starbuck's 2012 Christmas Thread!! I'm starting to get that jolly, giving, happy, warm, and fuzzy Christmas feeling!! I've been keeping a list of who has been good, and bad! Remember, Christmas is only 166 days, 9 hours, and 10 minutes from the posting of this message!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

here I thought that it was going to be Christmas in July!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> here I thought that it was going to be Christmas in July!


LOL. Ya never know. May find a few new members to pick on, but if all goes well, will def be doing another Starbuck's Santa thread again this year. Last year's Christmas thread was more of a spur of the moment kind of thing. This years Santa Starbuck will be a little more organized and full of surprises!!


----------

